# SER or SEU ?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Seriously. look at pics at top of this thread. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/todays-bid-31964/


Service wire goes into basement to 2 gang meter. Then SEU load goes right back outside up wall then into back of Main breaker panel 2nd/3rd Floor. 

Can this be SEU or should it be SER ?? It's the in then out of basement throwing me off. I can't find anything that says you can't do SEU ??


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Seriously. look at pics at top of this thread.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/todays-bid-31964/
> 
> ...


 
It should have been SER. The only way it could be SEU is if there was a fire barrier between the first and second floor, and the inspector called it seperate structure. But that's a stretch.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*humm*

The service entrance cable goes down into basement directly into bldg. Then load directly out and up. 

We may need dennis a. on this one?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> The service entrance cable goes down into basement directly into bldg. Then load directly out and up.
> 
> We may need dennis a. on this one?


 
Is there a disconnect in the basement? or just a meter?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Well....*

No main disconnect. 2 gang meter trough. Just goes in then out up to main 6 feet above on 1st floor. The other meter feeds directly into a 6 or less main disconnect panel for the business


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> No main disconnect. 2 gang meter trough. Just goes in then out up to main 6 feet above on 1st floor. The other meter feeds directly into a 6 or less main disconnect panel for the business


 
Oh, then it sounds compliant as is.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

It just seems funny. What if you fed seu into basement meter, then came out with seu right outside and up 3 stories to a 3rd floor main panel? It's just all basically unfused which seems funny. I don't see anything against it though so far

"Nearest point of entry" ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> It just seems funny. What if you fed seu into basement meter, then came out with seu right outside and up 3 stories to a 3rd floor main panel? It's just all basically unfused which seems funny. I don't see anything against it though so far
> 
> "Nearest point of entry" ?


 
The only possible thing to turn it down would be the power company's blue book requirements. Around here, it would not pass because they always want access to the meter.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*topic*

this topic is sort of ambiguous. the nearest point of thing I mean. 

For example

SEU down and to basement meter, then, 1 ft to main panel ok? 20 ft ok? 50 ft around basement ok

another example

SEU to meter in basement into meter, then load out and up 2 floors through drain opening to main panel on 2nd floor ?? 

When is SER needed v.s. SEU after meter?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The only possible thing to turn it down would be the power company's blue book requirements. Around here, it would not pass because they always want access to the meter.



We still have a few old buildings with the meters located inside. Not allowed now but they used to do it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> > this topic is sort of ambiguous. the nearest point of thing I mean.
> >
> > For example
> 
> ...


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

YOur joking right 

SEU to meter in basement, then load out and up 2 floors through drain opening inside bldg to main breaker panel on 2nd floor ??
Sounds comliant to me


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> YOur joking right
> 
> SEU to meter in basement, then load out and up 2 floors through drain opening inside bldg to main breaker panel on 2nd floor ??
> Sounds comliant to me


What drain? You could run SE inside a rain gutter if that's where you wanna hide it.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

what about your up to 6 mains being grouped? Granted the existing panel is grandfathered in, but here if we replaced the panel and the feed, they would want a disconnect added in the basement and ser run to the panel.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*funny*

funny you mention that. The meter on right (commercial business one) had a panel with 5 two pole mains in it...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> what about your up to 6 mains being grouped? Granted the existing panel is grandfathered in, but here if we replaced the panel and the feed, they would want a disconnect added in the basement and ser run to the panel.


Again this goes back to if there is a fire rated floor between the two, the mains do no have to be grouped


----------

